# Kim Gerard Alatore / Jake Dylan Alatore



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kim Gerard Alatore


 

Meet Kim. Kim is a transgender wannabe musician who lives in Knoxville, Tennessee. She's pretty much your usual anarcho-communist troon. She's notable to us due to her connections with Eden Belmont and her tendencies to threaten violence against those she doesn't like.



			
				R-M1911 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll try my best on just Kim, and I'll try and document just what I know on his other friends as I pull my information together. I've been slowly typing this up over the course of the week.
> 
> I would describe Kim your regular "KILL ALL CIS SCUM" rat king, as noted by previous screenshots in this thread. They are autistic, Male > Female Transgender, polygamous (With 4 partners), 'goth', and an "anarcho-communist"
> 
> ...



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eden-...-16-girldickofeden.27309/page-27#post-2024467 (http://archive.md/3rOlc)

Birthname: Jake Dylan Alatore
DOB: 4/15/1996
Goes by: soolnds, DeathlyPallor (they're a big Homestar Runner fan), sapphicmemes (on FetLife), orthuros (uses it on porn sites)
From Nashville, Tennessee; has lived in Hermitage, Tennessee
Lives in Knoxville, Tennessee
Went to Nashville Big Picture High School

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/profile/amzn1.account.AERJJEGMI62RC24YTGDFSOF4BLWA (http://archive.md/oo134)
ask.fm: https://ask.fm/jake_dylan_alatore (Disabled)
Disqus: https://disqus.com/by/disqus_72RVV9VwLZ/ (http://archive.md/54kJz)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/soolnds (http://archive.md/9cjLE)
Facebook (alt): https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends (http://archive.md/NJDo4)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/114857886545671399050 (http://archive.md/RUhrQ)
Last.fm: https://www.last.fm/user/orthuros (http://archive.md/V4VuC)
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/kim_g_alatore/ (http://archive.md/Yafv0)
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/romanticdividends (http://archive.md/c4eJ4)
Twitter (locked): https://twitter.com/soolnds (http://archive.md/rFuTM)
Twitter (locked) (NSFW): https://twitter.com/girldicksupreme (http://archive.md/UqOld)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChaU5dg2ZCAZKDrDRMf4Rgg (http://archive.md/5LBFd)

They have an account on FetLife (sapphicmemes):



 

Their thoughts on the Farms:



 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...202.1073741830.100012038354851&type=3&theater (http://archive.md/XNipK)



 

https://bounding-heart.tumblr.com/post/144691851143/deathlypallor-reminder-that-if-youre-concerned (http://archive.md/M3Xes)



 

Public connections with the rat king:
Kim is currently in an open relationship with Eden Belmont and three others.
On Facebook, they are a fan of William Hunt's musical group.
Also friends with Erika Jo Teag, Geena Phillips, Elizabeth Waite, and Szaeg Gholline.

Tumblrs (It's been mentioned that they use something that can detect IPs):
http://deathlypallor.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/0zYSk) (inactive)
http://girldicksupreme.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/1kIQI) (NSFW)
http://i-call-them-soolnds.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/6x1Ub)
http://romanticdividends.tumblr.com/ (dead)

Thanks to @yawning sneasel for the fetlife account info.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yet again, @Ride delivers.

Kim is a definite cow with a total hateboner for KF. They seem to be a part of the whole "cis people are evil" crowd. It will be interesting to see what more we find from looking around on Kim.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 20, 2017)

I think some information is out of date here. Didn't this person sever ties with Eden? That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him. Eden was railroading late Mrs. Waite and Elizabeth chewed the fuck out of him regarding the suicide note.

And then Eden was crying about his harem disowning him after getting fired. Pretty sure those events are related. 

They're not really part of a rat king, I don't think.


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I think some information is out of date here. Didn't this person sever ties with Eden? That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him. Eden was railroading late Mrs. Waite and Elizabeth chewed the fuck out of him regarding the suicide note.
> 
> And then Eden was crying about his harem disowning him after getting fired. Pretty sure those events are related.
> 
> They're not really part of a rat king, I don't think.


No, they're still together. Picture of them together is from Feb 11. The post about the Farms is not about Eden, most likely one of the people posting on the Eden thread about them.


----------



## Bad Dog (Feb 20, 2017)

"femme non-men" in otherwords, seeking female or snowflake companion.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him.



It's about someone named Kaynisha Welcome that claims they felt peer pressure from the Rat King to identify as non-binary and is being accused by Erica/NekoArc and Kim of "collaborating" with us and subsequently accused us of organizing the raid by /pol/ on Lizzy Waite's memorial page.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 20, 2017)

"She"


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2017)

What the fuck is a grey asexual?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 20, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What the fuck is a grey asexual?


According to wikipedia



> Gray asexuality is considered the gray area between asexuality and sexuality, in which a person may only experience sexual attraction on occasion.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_asexuality


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> According to wikipedia
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_asexuality



That's just called being normal. No one is attracted to every person they meet.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Didn't Eden say he tried drawing attention to himself to protect his friends?


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Tango down.
https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends



 

Other account is still up.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kim is a lot like Eden in that the whole "tranny" thing is just a way to roleplay the fetish 24/7













Yes you are gay, you are a man who is sexually attracted to other men. The caveat is that they have to be dressed like women. That's called a fetish. You are a gay man with a fetish.
Unlike Eden, though, they get angry and triggy. Eden doesn't get all angry, just baws.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 20, 2017)

Bad Dog said:


> "femme non-men" in otherwords, seeking female or snowflake companion.


Lol, just by looking at this person's photograph, it's not hard to predict that they're a so-called "lesbian", who likes to go on rants about their penis like it's alive and sentient.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's some of his chimping when the rat king let Elizabeth Waite die.


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Feb 20, 2017)

If he ain't doin' shit for free, can I pay to have sex with him? A dick is a dick.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 21, 2017)

Ride said:


> Tango down.
> https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends
> 
> View attachment 184304
> ...


For such a self-proclaimed badass he sure duck and covered pretty fast.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 21, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> For such a self-proclaimed badass he sure duck and covered pretty fast.


He was threatening to physically attack people when that Waite thing happened, almost immediately blanked his page.


----------



## TA 454 (Feb 22, 2017)

Neato, I inspired 3 threads.

I'll see what I can dredge up here as well.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Ride said:


> Tango down.
> https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends
> 
> View attachment 184304
> ...



I was gonna ask if the twitter was still up but then I realized it's locked and unavailable to plebs like myself.


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kim Gerard Alatore


 

Meet Kim. Kim is a transgender wannabe musician who lives in Knoxville, Tennessee. She's pretty much your usual anarcho-communist troon. She's notable to us due to her connections with Eden Belmont and her tendencies to threaten violence against those she doesn't like.



			
				R-M1911 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll try my best on just Kim, and I'll try and document just what I know on his other friends as I pull my information together. I've been slowly typing this up over the course of the week.
> 
> I would describe Kim your regular "KILL ALL CIS SCUM" rat king, as noted by previous screenshots in this thread. They are autistic, Male > Female Transgender, polygamous (With 4 partners), 'goth', and an "anarcho-communist"
> 
> ...



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eden-...-16-girldickofeden.27309/page-27#post-2024467 (http://archive.md/3rOlc)

Birthname: Jake Dylan Alatore
DOB: 4/15/1996
Goes by: soolnds, DeathlyPallor (they're a big Homestar Runner fan), sapphicmemes (on FetLife), orthuros (uses it on porn sites)
From Nashville, Tennessee; has lived in Hermitage, Tennessee
Lives in Knoxville, Tennessee
Went to Nashville Big Picture High School

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/profile/amzn1.account.AERJJEGMI62RC24YTGDFSOF4BLWA (http://archive.md/oo134)
ask.fm: https://ask.fm/jake_dylan_alatore (Disabled)
Disqus: https://disqus.com/by/disqus_72RVV9VwLZ/ (http://archive.md/54kJz)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/soolnds (http://archive.md/9cjLE)
Facebook (alt): https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends (http://archive.md/NJDo4)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/114857886545671399050 (http://archive.md/RUhrQ)
Last.fm: https://www.last.fm/user/orthuros (http://archive.md/V4VuC)
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/kim_g_alatore/ (http://archive.md/Yafv0)
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/romanticdividends (http://archive.md/c4eJ4)
Twitter (locked): https://twitter.com/soolnds (http://archive.md/rFuTM)
Twitter (locked) (NSFW): https://twitter.com/girldicksupreme (http://archive.md/UqOld)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChaU5dg2ZCAZKDrDRMf4Rgg (http://archive.md/5LBFd)

They have an account on FetLife (sapphicmemes):



 

Their thoughts on the Farms:



 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...202.1073741830.100012038354851&type=3&theater (http://archive.md/XNipK)



 

https://bounding-heart.tumblr.com/post/144691851143/deathlypallor-reminder-that-if-youre-concerned (http://archive.md/M3Xes)



 

Public connections with the rat king:
Kim is currently in an open relationship with Eden Belmont and three others.
On Facebook, they are a fan of William Hunt's musical group.
Also friends with Erika Jo Teag, Geena Phillips, Elizabeth Waite, and Szaeg Gholline.

Tumblrs (It's been mentioned that they use something that can detect IPs):
http://deathlypallor.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/0zYSk) (inactive)
http://girldicksupreme.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/1kIQI) (NSFW)
http://i-call-them-soolnds.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/6x1Ub)
http://romanticdividends.tumblr.com/ (dead)

Thanks to @yawning sneasel for the fetlife account info.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yet again, @Ride delivers.

Kim is a definite cow with a total hateboner for KF. They seem to be a part of the whole "cis people are evil" crowd. It will be interesting to see what more we find from looking around on Kim.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 20, 2017)

I think some information is out of date here. Didn't this person sever ties with Eden? That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him. Eden was railroading late Mrs. Waite and Elizabeth chewed the fuck out of him regarding the suicide note.

And then Eden was crying about his harem disowning him after getting fired. Pretty sure those events are related. 

They're not really part of a rat king, I don't think.


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I think some information is out of date here. Didn't this person sever ties with Eden? That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him. Eden was railroading late Mrs. Waite and Elizabeth chewed the fuck out of him regarding the suicide note.
> 
> And then Eden was crying about his harem disowning him after getting fired. Pretty sure those events are related.
> 
> They're not really part of a rat king, I don't think.


No, they're still together. Picture of them together is from Feb 11. The post about the Farms is not about Eden, most likely one of the people posting on the Eden thread about them.


----------



## Bad Dog (Feb 20, 2017)

"femme non-men" in otherwords, seeking female or snowflake companion.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him.



It's about someone named Kaynisha Welcome that claims they felt peer pressure from the Rat King to identify as non-binary and is being accused by Erica/NekoArc and Kim of "collaborating" with us and subsequently accused us of organizing the raid by /pol/ on Lizzy Waite's memorial page.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 20, 2017)

"She"


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2017)

What the fuck is a grey asexual?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 20, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What the fuck is a grey asexual?


According to wikipedia



> Gray asexuality is considered the gray area between asexuality and sexuality, in which a person may only experience sexual attraction on occasion.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_asexuality


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> According to wikipedia
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_asexuality



That's just called being normal. No one is attracted to every person they meet.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Didn't Eden say he tried drawing attention to himself to protect his friends?


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Tango down.
https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends



 

Other account is still up.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kim is a lot like Eden in that the whole "tranny" thing is just a way to roleplay the fetish 24/7













Yes you are gay, you are a man who is sexually attracted to other men. The caveat is that they have to be dressed like women. That's called a fetish. You are a gay man with a fetish.
Unlike Eden, though, they get angry and triggy. Eden doesn't get all angry, just baws.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 20, 2017)

Bad Dog said:


> "femme non-men" in otherwords, seeking female or snowflake companion.


Lol, just by looking at this person's photograph, it's not hard to predict that they're a so-called "lesbian", who likes to go on rants about their penis like it's alive and sentient.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's some of his chimping when the rat king let Elizabeth Waite die.


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Feb 20, 2017)

If he ain't doin' shit for free, can I pay to have sex with him? A dick is a dick.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 21, 2017)

Ride said:


> Tango down.
> https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends
> 
> View attachment 184304
> ...


For such a self-proclaimed badass he sure duck and covered pretty fast.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 21, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> For such a self-proclaimed badass he sure duck and covered pretty fast.


He was threatening to physically attack people when that Waite thing happened, almost immediately blanked his page.


----------



## TA 454 (Feb 22, 2017)

Neato, I inspired 3 threads.

I'll see what I can dredge up here as well.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Ride said:


> Tango down.
> https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends
> 
> View attachment 184304
> ...



I was gonna ask if the twitter was still up but then I realized it's locked and unavailable to plebs like myself.


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kim Gerard Alatore


 

Meet Kim. Kim is a transgender wannabe musician who lives in Knoxville, Tennessee. She's pretty much your usual anarcho-communist troon. She's notable to us due to her connections with Eden Belmont and her tendencies to threaten violence against those she doesn't like.



			
				R-M1911 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll try my best on just Kim, and I'll try and document just what I know on his other friends as I pull my information together. I've been slowly typing this up over the course of the week.
> 
> I would describe Kim your regular "KILL ALL CIS SCUM" rat king, as noted by previous screenshots in this thread. They are autistic, Male > Female Transgender, polygamous (With 4 partners), 'goth', and an "anarcho-communist"
> 
> ...



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/eden-...-16-girldickofeden.27309/page-27#post-2024467 (http://archive.md/3rOlc)

Birthname: Jake Dylan Alatore
DOB: 4/15/1996
Goes by: soolnds, DeathlyPallor (they're a big Homestar Runner fan), sapphicmemes (on FetLife), orthuros (uses it on porn sites)
From Nashville, Tennessee; has lived in Hermitage, Tennessee
Lives in Knoxville, Tennessee
Went to Nashville Big Picture High School

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/profile/amzn1.account.AERJJEGMI62RC24YTGDFSOF4BLWA (http://archive.md/oo134)
ask.fm: https://ask.fm/jake_dylan_alatore (Disabled)
Disqus: https://disqus.com/by/disqus_72RVV9VwLZ/ (http://archive.md/54kJz)
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/soolnds (http://archive.md/9cjLE)
Facebook (alt): https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends (http://archive.md/NJDo4)
Google+: https://plus.google.com/114857886545671399050 (http://archive.md/RUhrQ)
Last.fm: https://www.last.fm/user/orthuros (http://archive.md/V4VuC)
Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/kim_g_alatore/ (http://archive.md/Yafv0)
Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/romanticdividends (http://archive.md/c4eJ4)
Twitter (locked): https://twitter.com/soolnds (http://archive.md/rFuTM)
Twitter (locked) (NSFW): https://twitter.com/girldicksupreme (http://archive.md/UqOld)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChaU5dg2ZCAZKDrDRMf4Rgg (http://archive.md/5LBFd)

They have an account on FetLife (sapphicmemes):



 

Their thoughts on the Farms:



 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...202.1073741830.100012038354851&type=3&theater (http://archive.md/XNipK)



 

https://bounding-heart.tumblr.com/post/144691851143/deathlypallor-reminder-that-if-youre-concerned (http://archive.md/M3Xes)



 

Public connections with the rat king:
Kim is currently in an open relationship with Eden Belmont and three others.
On Facebook, they are a fan of William Hunt's musical group.
Also friends with Erika Jo Teag, Geena Phillips, Elizabeth Waite, and Szaeg Gholline.

Tumblrs (It's been mentioned that they use something that can detect IPs):
http://deathlypallor.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/0zYSk) (inactive)
http://girldicksupreme.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/1kIQI) (NSFW)
http://i-call-them-soolnds.tumblr.com/ (http://archive.md/6x1Ub)
http://romanticdividends.tumblr.com/ (dead)

Thanks to @yawning sneasel for the fetlife account info.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yet again, @Ride delivers.

Kim is a definite cow with a total hateboner for KF. They seem to be a part of the whole "cis people are evil" crowd. It will be interesting to see what more we find from looking around on Kim.


----------



## D.Va (Feb 20, 2017)

I think some information is out of date here. Didn't this person sever ties with Eden? That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him. Eden was railroading late Mrs. Waite and Elizabeth chewed the fuck out of him regarding the suicide note.

And then Eden was crying about his harem disowning him after getting fired. Pretty sure those events are related. 

They're not really part of a rat king, I don't think.


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> I think some information is out of date here. Didn't this person sever ties with Eden? That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him. Eden was railroading late Mrs. Waite and Elizabeth chewed the fuck out of him regarding the suicide note.
> 
> And then Eden was crying about his harem disowning him after getting fired. Pretty sure those events are related.
> 
> They're not really part of a rat king, I don't think.


No, they're still together. Picture of them together is from Feb 11. The post about the Farms is not about Eden, most likely one of the people posting on the Eden thread about them.


----------



## Bad Dog (Feb 20, 2017)

"femme non-men" in otherwords, seeking female or snowflake companion.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 20, 2017)

D.Va said:


> That post regarding the farms, I am sure is about him.



It's about someone named Kaynisha Welcome that claims they felt peer pressure from the Rat King to identify as non-binary and is being accused by Erica/NekoArc and Kim of "collaborating" with us and subsequently accused us of organizing the raid by /pol/ on Lizzy Waite's memorial page.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Feb 20, 2017)

"She"


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2017)

What the fuck is a grey asexual?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 20, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What the fuck is a grey asexual?


According to wikipedia



> Gray asexuality is considered the gray area between asexuality and sexuality, in which a person may only experience sexual attraction on occasion.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_asexuality


----------



## Ruin (Feb 20, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> According to wikipedia
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_asexuality



That's just called being normal. No one is attracted to every person they meet.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Didn't Eden say he tried drawing attention to himself to protect his friends?


----------



## RK 672 (Feb 20, 2017)

Tango down.
https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends



 

Other account is still up.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 20, 2017)

Kim is a lot like Eden in that the whole "tranny" thing is just a way to roleplay the fetish 24/7













Yes you are gay, you are a man who is sexually attracted to other men. The caveat is that they have to be dressed like women. That's called a fetish. You are a gay man with a fetish.
Unlike Eden, though, they get angry and triggy. Eden doesn't get all angry, just baws.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 20, 2017)

Bad Dog said:


> "femme non-men" in otherwords, seeking female or snowflake companion.


Lol, just by looking at this person's photograph, it's not hard to predict that they're a so-called "lesbian", who likes to go on rants about their penis like it's alive and sentient.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's some of his chimping when the rat king let Elizabeth Waite die.


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Feb 20, 2017)

If he ain't doin' shit for free, can I pay to have sex with him? A dick is a dick.


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 21, 2017)

Ride said:


> Tango down.
> https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends
> 
> View attachment 184304
> ...


For such a self-proclaimed badass he sure duck and covered pretty fast.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 21, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> For such a self-proclaimed badass he sure duck and covered pretty fast.


He was threatening to physically attack people when that Waite thing happened, almost immediately blanked his page.


----------



## TA 454 (Feb 22, 2017)

Neato, I inspired 3 threads.

I'll see what I can dredge up here as well.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 26, 2017)

Ride said:


> Tango down.
> https://www.facebook.com/romanticdividends
> 
> View attachment 184304
> ...



I was gonna ask if the twitter was still up but then I realized it's locked and unavailable to plebs like myself.


----------

